# plywood



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

hi all whats the beat plywood to get because when i cut it i keep getting holes inbetween the leyers and when i am sanding it just come apart i don't no what ply i have just some old 20mm bord i had in the shed


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Baltic Birch plywood is high quality, very thin layers and no voids. Problem is it can be difficult to find. Most box stores don't carry it. Specialty lumber yards might have it or can order it for you. I just picked up some at Woodcraft.They had a nice selection.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That's the ticket Knotty! 13 ply Baltic Birch multiplex is good stuff!!!


----------



## Griffon (Dec 4, 2012)

What thickness of multiplex should I use to make Bill Hays' Vulcan Pistol Slingshot? Would 1/2", (12.7mm), be heay enough?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

There is a product called Luan https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1360&bih=655&q=luan+plywood&oq=luan+plywood&gs_l=img.3..0j0i24l9.4401.6546.0.6742.12.9.0.3.3.0.105.874.7j2.9.0...0.0...1ac.1.4.img.kn1LbumVGYs . It is 5 mm thick. Some people call it "door skin" because it is often used to make hollow core doors. The nice thing about Luan is that it is waterproof (one side of the door faces the outside of the house). It is also relatively cheap. If you have the tools you can buy one sheet and cut it into quarters then glue them all up into a 20mm thick bit of plywood. Works pretty good and yeilds a 2 x 2 foot square of plywood 20 mm thick. If you use a water proof glue then the stuff is pretty well waterproof. Luan has five layers but the top and bottom layers are probably less than .5mm thick. No voids, no holes and no patches... Good stuff really. Any lumberyard carries it.


----------



## Griffon (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the idea. I never thought of using luan. I may try it.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

dont use plywood myself but i know that 18mm is popular, try and find out what gamekeeper john is using.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

Griffon said:


> Thanks for the idea. I never thought of using luan. I may try it.


Welp, you get it in 4 x 8 feet so you can cut 3 ea by 2 x 4 feet and get 15mm, or you can cut 4 by 2 x 2 feet and get 20 mm or you can cut 2 by 4 x 4 feet and get 10 mm. It is quite versatile.


----------



## Griffon (Dec 4, 2012)

I've used luan for small repairs around the house, but because it was "cheap", in my mind, it was of inferior quality. I'll reconsider it when I get back in my garage/woodshop.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I found some baltic birch at Michaels craft store. They had varying sizes and thicknesses. It was a fair price, but they only carry up to 12mm thick.


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

You could glue and clamp two 12mm sheets together to make a single 24mm/1" laminate.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Luan glued up to many layers is a great alternative, good point spook


----------



## TGPB (Mar 9, 2013)

Woodcraft.com has

Baltic Birch Plywood 18 mm-3/4" x 30" x 48"

Item #152976

$41.99

Currently they have free shipping


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

TGPB said:


> Woodcraft.com has
> 
> Baltic Birch Plywood 18 mm-3/4" x 30" x 48"
> 
> ...


Free shipping? That's great for everyone who doesn't have a Woodcraft store near them. I cut up my 30 x 48" sheet into 48 5 x 6" blanks and shared them with a friend. Smaller sheets are also available.


----------

